# andar / ir - en las lenguas romances



## pcplus

me he dado cuenta de que el verbo "andar" sólo existe en español

Y que curiosamente, fijándome en el catalán y el italiano, en el verbo "ir", la primera y segunda persona del plural suena como algo parecido a andar: Catalán: Nosaltres Anem, Vosaltres Aneu; Italiano: Noi Andiamo, Voi Andiai.

Además de que en infinitivo el verbo se llama: Anar y Andiare, en catalán e italiano.

El castellano, en cambio, ha usado el verbo ir: yo voy, tú vas, él va, nosotros VAMOS, vosotros VAIS, ellos van.

Muy parecido a la conjugación catalana e italiana, salvo que en la primera y segunda per. del plural es como si tomaran el verbo "andar"

¿Sabeis el origen de esto? Para mí que el verbo andar antiguamente no existía, era el verbo ir, y el castellano desarrolló el verbo andar aparte, después

El castellano antiguo estoy convencido que sería: *Yo voy, tú vas, él va, nosotros andamos, vosotros andais, ellos van*


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En inglés existen ambos verbos, como en español, ir (to go) y andar/caminar (to walk).

Ir= andar/caminar hacía algún sitio.

Andar/Caminar= Ir sin dirección determinada.

Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

El verbo latino para _ir _es _ire._ _Andar_ viene de _ambulare._ Al surgir las lenguas romances, la conjugación del verbo _ire, _que ya en latín era irregular, se fue perdiendo en algunas de sus formas, probablemente por la difícil adaptación de esas formas tan breves al carácter de cada lengua. Por eso no es extraño que se tomasen formas de otros verbos, como _vadere. _Un filólogo lo explicaría mejor, pero más o menos eso fue lo que pasó.

PS. Por cierto, en italiano es _voi andate._


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Según Wikepedia, en latín hay tres verbos para expresar movimiento "ire>ir, ambular>andar, y vádere>*var".  En francés los tres verbos se mezclan; en italiano y en catalán "andar y vádere" se mezclan e "ir" se pierde por completo; en castellano y en portugués "ir y vádere" se mezclan pero "andar" se mantiene y cambia de significado.  Veamos, por ejemplo, "ir, iba, iré, iría, ido, id" que provienen de "ire", pero "voy, vas, va, vamos, vais, van; vaya, etc." son del verbo "vádere".
Supongo que "fui, fue, fuera, fuese" son del verbo "esse>ser"
_________________________
Edit:  Veo que Kreiner es mucho más rápido que yo.  Si puede servir de algo dejo mi mensaje.


----------



## Outsider

merquiades said:


> Supongo que "fui, fue, fuera, fuese" son del verbo "esse>ser"


Correcto. Y aunque el tema es diverso, no resisto a indicarles esta discusión sobre un uso inesperado de _être_ (ser) en francés.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> ambular>andar


It is not at all clear that Spanish _andar_/Italian _andare_ is derived from _ambulare_. Alternatives are _ambire_ and _adire_ (follow this links here).


----------



## kreiner

berndf said:


> It is not at all clear that Spanish _andar_/Italian _andare_ is derived from _ambulare_. Alternatives are _ambire_ and _adire_ (follow this links here).


 
En realidad, puse la etimología de andar _ambulare _porque es la que sugiere el DRAE. Pero yo también abrigo mis dudas. Gracias por la información.


----------



## merquiades

berndf said:


> It is not at all clear that Spanish _andar_/Italian _andare_ is derived from _ambulare_. Alternatives are _ambire_ and _adire_ (follow this links here).



Hola Berndf
ambitare>ambtar>andar
ambulare>amblar>andar... en francés "aller" guarda "l" y pertenece a la primera conjugación
adire.. no veo como pueda dar "andar".**
Estoy de acuerdo. Es posible que cualquier de estos verbos pueda ser el orígen del verbo "andar" en español. Su significado en castellano es "moverse (move about) o caminar (walk)". Es un verbo regular*... Ando, andas, anda etc. Por lo que significa y lo que propone la RAE, "ambulare" parece lógico... pero hará falta que aparezca por aquí un experto en latín.
Ambitare, ambulare, ambire...Ignoro lo que significaba(n) en latín. El enlace trata más bien de su uso en italiano que lo(s) combina con "vádere" y significa "go".
Saludos

______________________________________
*En cuanto a las formas del pretérito indefinido y el imperfecto de subjuntivo "andar" es irregular y se conjuga como el verbo "tener"
Anduve, Auduviera, Anduviese -- Tuve, Tuviera, Tuviese
______________________________________
**Pensándolo mejor "adire" puede explicar la confusión con "ire" en italiano.  Sabiendo que "ad" se convierte en "a", puede que "adire" se transforme en "a-ire", luego en "ire". Pero si tal fuese el caso, ¿por qué tendríamos "andare, andiamo, andai, andato"?.  Si comparamos el italiano con el español, andar, ir y vádere se confunden.  A lo mejor todo se mezcla en italiano   Adire, Ambitare, Andare etc...


----------



## merquiades

Outsider said:


> Correcto. Y aunque el tema es diverso, no resisto a indicarles esta discusión sobre un uso inesperado de _être_ (ser) en francés.



Gracias Outsider, me había dado cuenta hace mucho tiempo que "fue, fuera, fuese" venían del verbo "ser"- essere.  Ahora me doy cuenta que existe también en francés.  "J'ai été à Londres", on l'entend tous les jours. Ahora si supiéramos por qué. No hay confusión entre los dos verbos.
Permíteme que te haga una pregunta sobre el verbo "andar" en portugués.  ¿Se usa exactamente como en español? ¿Moverse, caminar? Ya sé que el pretérito de "ir" tiene la misma evolución que en castellano.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Al que sé, _andar_ es irregular en el español estándar, aunque se regularice a veces en el habla coloquial.

En el primer enlace puede ver que en otros tiempos me equivoqué sobre esto, precisamente porque en portugués _andar_ sí es regular. 

Además de esto, se usa básicamente como en español.


----------



## merquiades

Outsider said:


> Al que sé, _andar_ es irregular en el español estándar, aunque se regularice a veces en el habla coloquial.
> 
> En el primero enlace puede ver que en otros tiempos me equivoqué sobre esto, precisamente porque en portugués _andar_ sí es regular.
> 
> Además de esto, se usa básicamente como en español.



Ah sí, claro. Se me había olvidado el préterito indefinido (anduve) y el imperfecto de subjuntivo (anduviera, anduviese).  Los demás tiempos son regulares.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> Ambitare, ambulare, ambire...Ignoro lo que significaba(n) en latín. El enlace trata más bien de su uso en italiano que lo(s) combina con "vádere" y significa "go".


I don't think, this is very important. The semantic difference between "to go" and "to walk" is mainly a modern one. It also happens in other language groups, that a verb means "to go" in one language and its cognate in another language "to walk", cf. e.g. English "to go" and German "gehen" (="to walk").


merquiades said:


> en francés "aller" guarda "l" y pertenece a la primera conjugación


French _aller_, Italian _andare_ and Spanish _andar_ may very well have a different etymology. I am not advocating one or the other etymology but I am just pointing out that the etymology of the verb is not known for sure.


----------



## jazyk

> me he dado cuenta de que el verbo "andar" sólo existe en español


Andar is also Portuguese, as has been mentioned.


----------



## merquiades

Sigo investigando...

Teoría 1
Parece que en latín tenemos, ire (ir, avanzar), ad-ire (ir hacia, ir a), amb-ire (ir alrededor, ir por todas partes, dar vueltas), ad-nare (nadar o nevegar hacia)[hay quien dice que adnar se convierte en andar], ambulare (caminar, ir hacia un destino, viajar), vadere (atravesar, apresurarse, ir a pie, sobre todo cuando es rápido)

Teoría 2
"Ire" tiene una forma pasiva (lo llaman el supino) "ambitum".  En latín vulgar se crea un nuevo infinitvo a partir de "ambitum"- "ambitare". "Ambitare" se convierte en "ambdare", luego "andare".

Es fácil ver cómo todos estos verbos pueden confundirse.


----------



## CapnPrep

merquiades said:


> en francés "aller" guarda "l" y pertenece a la primera conjugación


Pertenece a la *tercera* conjugación, según Bescherelle, la Academia francesa, etc. El origen de la _l_ no es conocido con certeza:


> Le lat. _ambulare_ dont le sens était devenu « aller » dès l'époque  class. dans la lang. milit., puis fam., s'est réduit, moins  vraisemblablement en passant par une forme *_ambitare_ à *_aner_ puis à _aler_ par dissimilation dans l'expr. « nos nos en *anons », devenue « nos nos en alons » […], plus prob. par l'intermédiaire d'une forme expr. de commandement militaire où _ambulate_ « en avant, marche! » se serait contracté en a _al(l)ate_ […]. (TLF)


----------



## merquiades

CapnPrep said:


> Pertenece a la *tercera* conjugación, según Bescherelle, la Academia francesa, etc. El origen de la _l_ no es conocido con certeza:



De acuerdo, yo decía que era de la primera conjugación por su terminación -er (como -ar, -are), y no (-re, -ir) pero si todos los verbos de la primera conjugación tienen que ser regulares, y "aller" no lo es, es lógico que no pueda formar parte de esta conjugación.
ambular>aner> aller, pasando por "a(mbu)late" tiene sentido si consideramos que orginalmente significa "caminar, marcher".  "Aner" recuerda "Anar", "aller(go)" en catalán que combina con "vadere" más o menos como en italiano. Pero el futuro puede ser "aniré" o "iré".


----------



## teatom

Hola tod@s!
Qué interesante discusión! Quisiera anotar, que también en English, el verbo ir (etc) usa otra raíz en al pasado: wend, went went, familiar con el Deutsch "wandeln". 
¿Quién sabría aclarar, por qué en Español se usa la raíz de 'ser' (fui ... ) para el pasado lo que dificulta muchísimo el parendizaje de English???


----------



## Outsider

Si lee un poco de francés, la discusión en el enlace que he indicado muestra bien cómo los conceptos de "haber ido a un lugar" y "haber estado en un lugar" se pueden confundir.


----------



## effeundici

Just a curiosity; the verb _ire _is not completely lost in Italian. It can be found in dictionaries marked as _poetic _and it's still alive in Tuscany where it's often used in crystallized forms or proverbs.


----------



## Istriano

In *Flemish* _*lopen* _means 'to run' while in *Dutch* it means 'to walk'. 
In Dutch, 'to walk' is said  *rennen *or *hardlopen**; *  In Flemish 'to walk' is *wandelen* (similar to English ''to wander'').

In Portuguese, _andar _and _ir _are both modal verbs, and used with gerunds, but not completely synonymous: _ir _is more used for gradual intensification (_Vou ficando sem oxigênio_=I'm slowly losing oxygen),
and _andar _for present perfect continuity (_Ando lendo_ =I've been reading).  But there are other usages like_ vou chegando = I gotta get going..._
_Ir + verb_ is used for intention and/or futurity (_Vamos dormir_), (and even suggestion/order: _Vamos dormir_).


_Andar _and _ir _can also mean _estar _(_Ando triste = Estou triste; Como vai? = Como está?_).
But there is some continuous present perfectness with _andar_:  _Ando triste = I've been feeling sad.
_
In Portuguese, _andar _and _ir _are never confused, unlike Argentinian Spanish where they use _andá _as an imperative of _ir _(because *ir *lacks the _vos _imperative).


----------



## Aoyama

French and Spanish (and to a lesser extent Italian) share the same root for the verb "andar/aller", which mixes three different roots :
. ir
. ambulare (see #15)
. vadere
ambulare has given allare and aller in French, andar in Spanish.
Traces of the two other roots can be found in the conjugations (irai ..., vais, va in French, ir, vamos etc in Spanish).
It is always puzzling for students, because the v- stem is not present in Aller/Andar.
The same can be said for Go and Went ...


----------



## sekelsenmat

Istriano said:


> In *Flemish* _*lopen* _means 'to run' while in *Dutch* it means 'to walk'.
> In Dutch, 'to walk' is said  *rennen *or *hardlopen**; *  In Flemish 'to walk' is *wandelen* (similar to English ''to wander'').
> 
> In Portuguese, _andar _and _ir _are both modal verbs, and used with gerunds, but not completely synonymous: _ir _is more used for gradual intensification (_Vou ficando sem oxigênio_=I'm slowly losing oxygen),
> and _andar _for present perfect continuity (_Ando lendo_ =I've been reading).  But there are other usages like_ vou chegando = I gotta get going..._
> _Ir + verb_ is used for intention and/or futurity (_Vamos dormir_), (and even suggestion/order: _Vamos dormir_).
> 
> 
> _Andar _and _ir _can also mean _estar _(_Ando triste = Estou triste; Como vai? = Como está?_).
> But there is some continuous present perfectness with _andar_:  _Ando triste = I've been feeling sad.
> _
> In Portuguese, _andar _and _ir _are never confused, unlike Argentinian Spanish where they use _andá _as an imperative of _ir _(because *ir *lacks the _vos _imperative).



I would add also that the basic meaning of _andar_ in portuguese is "to go by foot", while _ir_ doesn't imply the mode of transport.


----------



## mataripis

The irregularity of the verb "Andar"  maybe has the following reason. 1.) before the vehicles were invented, i think the word 'Andar" had other usage and meaning,only "to walk" was used by travelling people(by foot).2.) the changing lifestyles of the people caused them to create words that can fit the moving object used in transporting goods and passengers.


----------



## purasbabosadas

I've read that in Old French the form "aner" existed(which looks similar to Catalan/Occitan "anar")


----------



## Circunflejo

merquiades said:


> Según Wikepedia, en latín hay tres verbos para expresar movimiento "ire>ir, ambular>andar, y vádere>*var".



También están vagari y venire que dieron lugar, respectivamente, a vagar y venir en castellano. Por cierto, el verbo ambular existe también en castellano aunque prácticamente no se usa. El que sí que se sigue usando es deambular.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

The verbs used in Sardinian are "andare" and "caminare" (to walk); same of Italian "andare" and "camminare". The difference is how the verbs are conjugated.

*Italian - Sardinian
*


Spoiler



*andare - andare

io vado - eo ando
tu vai - tue àndas
egli va - issu àndat
noi andiamo - nois andàmus
voi andate - bois andàdes
essi vanno - issos àndan

camminare - caminare

io cammino - eo camìno*
*tu cammini - tue camìnas*
*egli cammina - issu camìnat
noi camminiamo - nois caminàmus
voi camminate - bois caminàdes
essi camminano - issos camìnan*



*P.S.*
In some areas of Sardinia the verb _"Andare"_ loses the *D *and becomes _"Annare"_


----------



## danielstan

Lat. _ambulare_ > rom. _umbla_ ("to walk") with an older form (16th century) _îmbla_.
Latin _ire_ was not preserved in Romanian, but we have lat. _ex+ire >_ rom. _ieși_, it. _uscire_ (older form: _escire_)

All these verbs are regular.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

danielstan said:


> _ex+ire >_ rom. _ieși_, it. _uscire_ (older form: _escire_)



The same verb is present in Sardinian as _"essire"_. It can be found also in composite verbs like _"resessire"_ (to succeed), Latin _"res exire" ?!_? (to succeed in things); same of Italian "riuscire", French "reussir".


----------



## Dymn

merquiades said:


> en catalán "andar y vádere" se mezclan e "ir" se pierde por completo;


No del todo, la raíz del futuro y condicional: _anir- (aniré, aniria) _es un cruce entre _ir _y _anar_. En algunos dialectos y en el lenguaje antiguo también existe _iré, iria..._, como en castellano y francés.


----------



## Circunflejo

Sardokan1.0 said:


> The verbs used in Sardinian are "andare" and "caminare" (to walk); same of Italian "andare" and "camminare".



In Spanish, in addition to the already quoted _andar_, there's too the verb _caminar_.



danielstan said:


> we have lat. _ex+ire _



Latin exire gave _Old_ Spanish exir.


----------



## Penyafort

Regarding origins:

AMBULARE > _amlare > amnare > _*anar *(Catalan, Occitan) *aner* [Old French; > al(l)er _dissimilation_?]
AMBULARE> _allare > aller _?

AMBITARE > _amtare _> _andare _> *anar *(Catalan, Occitan), *andar *(Spanish, Portuguese), *andare *(Italian)

An ambitare form could be the origin to all of them. Ambulare would only explain the Gallo-Romance group (including Occitan/Catalan).

The_ aditare>andtare _proposal in some sources, with unnecessary inclusion of the nasal, seems too forced to me.


----------

